# Trampy Kids Costumes - Out of Control says Newsweek



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

There's a great article on Newsweek about the state of the costume market for teen and pre-teen girls. As a parent of a five year girl I find these costumes appauling myself. Fortunately my daughter is still in the princess phase but crossing over into the darker and fun elements of Halloween thats typically geared for boys. We were > < this close to getting her to add a skull mask to her Cinderella costume and going as Cinderella Skeleton (great kids Halloween book btw).

But I digress, the costumes for pre-teen girls are looking WAY too trampy for this daddy's taste thats for sure. Anyways, check out the article here:

http://www.newsweek.com/id/62474?GT1=10450

-TM


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I agree with you Terrormaster. I saw the French Maid costumes for little girls. That costume is associated with fantasy play and sexual fetishism.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I really think it's up to parents to intercede in costume selection. I've seen/known too many push over parents that would rather avoid the confrontation. I agree with both of you. There was a young girl at our party that was not distasteful - but the seeds are planted in fairly innocent pirate costumes that have "bustiers" - I don't even know how to spell it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Good article and true in many respects. Having three sons and watching them all grow up as ninjas, super heros, zombies, etc..for Halloween, I can say that if I had a daughter, she wouldn't be going door to door (or anywhere else) wearing a lot of the girl's costumes that are out today. I was at Party City a few days before Halloween and they had one of the sales girls (cute girl maybe 18 or 19) in what was called the "candy corn witch" costume. It was like something out of a porn movie. Needless to say she was attracting a lot of attention from the male patrons.
http://www.forwardedge.com/83186.html


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah, I agree. "hot fashion" is too mainstream, especially for younger kids - and it's invaded halloween as well. when we had the 5&7 year old foster daughters it was hard to find appropriate clothing in the stores...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Waaaaaay too true. My wife and are were just dicussing this topic. Sexual costumes for adults are to cause testosterone flow and give suggestive fantasies. When children wear the same type erotic costumes that the adults wear...well, that's just wrong in my opinion.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

This Daddy says you have to watch what they wear every day. My 14 year old daughter will ask our opinion on different outfits, and occasionally I have to flat out tell her NO WAY! I honestly don't think she is trying to look sexy because most of the outfits she picks are fine, but nonetheless, she knows that she is not going out looking like a tramp. Her choice for her costume was a pirate, not the sexy type. But I do miss the princess days


----------



## BigDave (Sep 24, 2007)

Fortunately I didn't see any of those outfits on really young girls at my house. I did see three 13-14 year olds that were wearing maids outfits that were essentially bikini tops and and thong bottoms. I've seen less flesh on the beach at spring break. I have no idea what there parents were thinking letting them trick or treat like that.

Something is wrong when anyone under the age of 20 is selling sex that hard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

As a mother of a 7 month old I am luckily not yet having to deal with the "trashy" teen clothing yet. I have to say though, that clothing in general for teens is becoming somewhat dubious.
As for the Halloween outfits - who designs these things? I cannot believe they have kids themselves.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Speaking of growing up too fast i saw a girl and three frinds coming down the street, looking a little too old for tot, and then I see the girl in front has a bag of candy in one hand and cigarette in the other. Now i am a crazy arty farty type, i mean you can tot as gay jesus and i wont bat an eye, but I just blurted out : "Are you really TOTing and smoking at the same time?" flabberhasted I was! She told me yeah it was a bad habit but what can you do? Slap that cigarette from your hand with my machete! JFC!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

My youngest 9 just crossed over from princess this year, luckly a ghost costume struck her fance.
We said no to bratz last year.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I found it truly amazing that parents just go with the flow rather than object and correct. The things I witnessed not only while halloween shopping but during tot amazed me. Some of the girls we saw needed a lesson in how clothes are supposed to fit. 
As parents most of our generation are truly spinless.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

If the parents would be parents and not buy these crazy outfits, the companies would not make them!
It's like I tell my wife all the time, when she points at another kid misbehaving or dressing inappropriately and says, "See, our kid isn't so bad", my reply is that I do not raise my children based on others, I do as I see fit. Sometimes I am hard on them, but so far it seems to be working.
Sorry for going off on a tangent.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The last set of TOT's we had this year appeared to be wearing lingerie. They looked about 15. My husband and myself were in absolute disbelief that any Mom or Dad would let their daughter go out this way. It's sad that costume designers are foisting this stuff on these young girls.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

If adults can wear the costumes, no one can tell a kid they can't wear them. Besides, no one is forcing them to wear them...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Beepem said:


> If adults can wear the costumes, no one can tell a kid they can't wear them. Besides, no one is forcing them to wear them...


Not following your logic here. Actually, as a parent, I can certainly tell one of my kids they can't wear something, particularly if it is age inappropriate, suggestive, or otherwise. Kids will bow to peer pressure and think that it's okay as long as so and so is doing it. WRONG!
Adult themed costumes in adult settings are one thing. The same outfits on young teens or even pre-teens are, IMO, unacceptable. It ends a bad message. It's up to the parents to sometimes set limits and kudos to those who do.


----------

